# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Kuit blessure

## steentjes

Goedendag,

Ik ben een keeper en afgelopen dinsdag is er iemand met zijn volle gewicht en getrekt been achter op mijn kuit terecht gekomen. De eerste paar minuten geen last van gehad en het begon met de minuut meer pijn te doen totdat ik uiteindelijk na een minuut of 6 amper meer kan lopen. Afgelopen dagen niet naar het werk geweest en rust gehouden. Nou is het been vooral heel erg stijf iets dikker maar niet blauw, als ik een tijdje wat meer bewogen heb word de pijn minder en het been iets soepeller. Nou heb ik aanstaande woensdag een erg belangrijke wedstrijd hebben jullie mischien wat tips voor mij om zo snel mogelijk te revalideren en kan het kwaat om wat door de pijn heen te bijten? 

gr tim

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Steentje,

Je hebt hoogst waarschijnlijk een diep liggende spier kneuzing.
Een late reactie, maar bij elke kneuzing is koelen de eerste hulp!!!!!! Dit kan enkele malen per dag de eerste 48 uur. Daarna kun je, enkele malen per dag, warm en koud afwisselen. Dit versneld het opruimen van het vrije bloed en andere afval stoffen tussen/in het weefsel, waardoor er een sneller herstel mogelijk is.

Dit laatste kun je nu nog toepassen. Het belasten van een spierkneuzing brengt altijd enige risico met zich mee. Er zijn bloedvaten beschadigt en deze zijn niet zo sterk als dat ze zouden moeten zijn. Meestal zijn ook een aantal spiervezels beschadigt. Als je deze belast groeit/hersteld het sneller. Als je de spieren echter overbelast, en dat risico loop je natuurlijk tijdens een wedstrijd (voetbal?). Is het niet ondenkbaar dat de spier verder in/af scheurt. Of je dat risico wil lopen is natuurlijk aan jou.
Zo ja, is een goede warming up en eventueel een spierverwarmende creme heel belangrijk. Een warme spier kan veel meer verdragen. Zaak is dan ook om tijdens de wedstrijd de spier warm te houden door in beweging te blijven. Deze fout, stil staan, maken erg veel keepers. Veel wijsheid. Ook ik heb wel eens geblesserd gekeept (waterpolo) maar dat is niet altijd even goed gegaan. Maar ja, je bent jong en je wilt wat.... Veel succes

Gr Ikke

----------


## TheNumber5

Hey Tim,

Helemaal klote voor je, heb dat zelf ook een paar keer gehad. Je kan misschien even kijken op www.podobrace.nl. Daar hebben ze hele goeie kuitbraces en je hebt ze de dag erna thuis. Heb mijn kuit brace daar ook gekocht, en het helpt echt. Me been voelt steviger en herstelt door de warmte ook nog ns sneller. Dus kijk voor een goeie kuitbrace daar maar even. Heb hieronder voor het gemak de link gezet.

http://www.podobrace.nl/shop/braces/...en-been-brace/

Succes!!

Gr

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Het aanschaffen van brace's is niet de juiste oplossing voor een eenmalig blessure. Het heeft als nadeel dat de spieren niet de oorspronkelijk kracht terug krijgen doordat ze minder belast worden. Ik blijf bij mijn raadgeving hier boven.
Pas als de blessure chronisch is kun je een brace overwegen. En dan nog adviseer ik deze alleen te gbruiken tijdens de wedstrijden en tijdens de trainingen je lijf het werk te laten doen als dat enigsinds mogelijk is.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Hugo81

Hi, ik heb zelf ook een kuitblessure gehad, en gebruikte dan de Warmte spray Sensi Flex Spray. Verwarmd en verkoeld. Bij mij werkte het perfect. Gr, Hugo

----------

